# Whats the best portrait editing software?



## sdmac4

Hi! I am a very proficient Photoshop CS4 user, but am wondering if there is a quicker way to do portrait editing.  I have looked at Portrait Professional, but it seems quite 'cheap'.

Basically - i would like some help with softening the skin... and enhancing the facial features. I can correct blemishes in photoshop, but I am not so good at the skin softening type tasks.


----------



## table1349

You might want to look at this. Capture One Pro 6


----------



## Buckster

sdmac4 said:


> Hi! I am a very proficient Photoshop CS4 user, but am wondering if there is a quicker way to do portrait editing. I have looked at Portrait Professional, but it seems quite 'cheap'.
> 
> Basically - i would like some help with softening the skin... and enhancing the facial features. I can correct blemishes in photoshop, but I am not so good at the skin softening type tasks.


I have and use both Portrait Professional and Portrait Plugin from Imagenomic.  They both work very VERY well.  Nothing 'cheap' about them, from my PPOV.


----------



## Joem

My vote and $$$ goes to Portraiture 2.0
Plug in for my CS5

joe


----------



## ghache

cs5 + portrait professional is REALLY NICE for portraiture.


----------



## IgsEMT

I have and use both Portrait Professional and Portrait Plugin from  Imagenomic.  They both work very VERY well.  Nothing 'cheap' about them,  from my PPOV. 		amen!


----------



## IslandShooter

I would also recommend Portrait Professional 11. Not to say that the other Adobe products cannot accomplish the same task. But with Portrait Professionals, it specializes in things such as red eye, blemishes, wrinkles, lighting etc. It also has face detection which makes everything easier and faster.

This articles talks about more of the features for this software:
Top 3 Portrait Editing Software | Device Raters


----------



## Buckster

IslandShooter said:


> I would also recommend Portrait Professional 11. Not to say that the other Adobe products cannot accomplish the same task. But with Portrait Professionals, it specializes in things such as red eye, blemishes, wrinkles, lighting etc. It also has face detection which makes everything easier and faster.
> 
> This articles talks about more of the features for this software:
> Top 3 Portrait Editing Software | Device Raters


Just wondering - What induced you to dig up and Franken-revive this thread that's been dead for more than two years?


----------



## KmH

A spammer who subsequently got banned may have dug it up.

At any rate, it a tread subject that's still germain to today.


----------

